#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > مشکل: باز نشدن صفحات انجمن

## rezazaer

سلام
مدتی است که صفحات انجمن برای من باز نمیشود و جالبه وقتی ف****شکن را روشن میکنم صفحات انجمن باز میشود هم با گوشی و هم با لبتاپ امتحان کردم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## habbib

> سلام
> مدتی است که صفحات انجمن برای من باز نمیشود و جالبه وقتی ف****شکن را روشن میکنم صفحات انجمن باز میشود هم با گوشی و هم با لبتاپ امتحان کردم


درود  بر شما 
دوست عزیز یک راهش این هست که DNS نت رو تغییر بدی 
یعننی از طریق گوگل وارد بخش مربوطه میشی و تعییرات لازم رو اعمال میکنی 
در گوگل سرچ نمایید روش تغییر DNS 

راه دیگر ابدیت سیستم تلفن همراه و کامپیوتری که داری باهاش انلاین میشی 
سیستمهای شمام مانند بنده دموده شدن    :باز نشدن صفحات انجمن: 
یا فقط آخرین ورژن گوگل کروم رو برای تلفن و سیستم دانلود و نصب کن درست میشه 
از طریق اکسپلورر هم میتونی وارد شی 
در کل باید سیستهای به روز استفاده نمایید 

موفق باشید

----------

*amirmorady*,*rezazaer*,*امیر سجاد*,*شهریآر*

----------

